# Hocking River - Logan Area



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

Made two short floats 5/22 & 5/23 near Logan. Only caught 2 smallies on the first day, and a few rockbass. Increased our catch the following day with some good advice from local OGF member, -mike-. Caught 5 smallies, 1 spot & a number of rockbass. The biggest smallies were nice 14in. fish. All in all the fishing was slow but it was a beautiful weekend. Most productive bait, for some odd reason, was a mini black buzzbait. They didn't seem to be feeding as slower presentations weren't working and all these strikes came close to bank structure as soon as the bait hit the water (reaction strikes?) Still trying to figure these fish out but getting there with help from my friends. Thanks -mike-


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice report JLeephoto...
Although it sounds like you found out what they were biting on, next time (for what it's worth) before you go, buy a couple of small Rebel Crickhopper's. I suggest getting the smaller ones. They run less than a foot deep, have a lot of action, and have pretty small hooks. Those smallies nail the hell outa' those in the Hocking River. Getting a handfull of JignTubes wouldn't hurt either.
Good luck!

One more thing just in case you didn't know. Throw the lure upstream and work it back downstream.


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

JLee,

Man Im glad you caught some fish. Every one I talked to said that they had lockjaw, and I was worried that you wouldnt hook up with any. Gimme a heads up next time you swing this way. Hopefully the will be more cooperative.

BTW Nice to meet you, too- Mike.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

Mike, I never considered that the fish just weren't biting. Any time I have trouble catching them, which is most of the time, I assume it is me with the problem.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have had excellent results on smallies with small black buzzbaits. The best one I have found is the 1/8oz Terminator's if they still make them. Bitsy Bug jigs are also deadly on Hocking smallies.


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

I took the boy out sat morning for an hour, caught one rocky on a senko- 4 inch fish on a 6 inch bait- go figure.

My buddy went out sat afternoon fished North of Nelly- caught 4 in 5 hours.

Another local pair fished 93 to 328 then 664 to 93 and blanked out.

You did good.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice report! Been wanting to get out in the yak for some time but probably wont be until labor weekend. That if the doc says I may be able to go.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

-Mike- not sure if that makes me feel better or worse. Wish everyone was catching fish, but if that's not possible, I guess I'm glad it's not just me.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I will be heading down that way towards the end of this month with the family to spend a couple days in a cabin, been over the hocking a couple times heading into Logan, is the fishing descent in that area?? is there a area to park?? right now my Son and I only have plans to hit Lake Logan but if things are slow there I would like to have a backup.


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

If in fact you are smallmouth crazy, you would be crazy to fish lake logan and make the hocking your back up. 

Although fishin has been a bit weird so far this year, if your son is old enough I would plan on beatin the water to death from logan to nelly. canoes and crawdads are good bets, but wading the river is my preferrred method. right now the water is still up and dingy, but I will hit it this weekend and report back.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

hit the river around logan this evening, one small rock bass, one smallie busted my buzzbait but didn't hook up, slow for me this evening


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

-mike- said:


> If in fact you are smallmouth crazy, you would be crazy to fish lake logan and make the hocking your back up.
> 
> Although fishin has been a bit weird so far this year, if your son is old enough I would plan on beatin the water to death from logan to nelly. canoes and crawdads are good bets, but wading the river is my preferrred method. right now the water is still up and dingy, but I will hit it this weekend and report back.


I really dont know the area thats the main reason for me saying that, I wouldnt know where to park or anything around the Hocking, I have heard its a good flow but like I said I never have fished it(or Logan) plus Im sure the wifey has part of our time planned out already I will try to get over there with some topwater towards evening and see what happens, dont really want to wade it as I dont know the water and dont want to take a swim.


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

Personally I use live bait most of the time but my brother uses the real small buzz bait, I think 1/4 oz in white He gets a lot of nice smallies that way.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

snuff said:


> Personally I use live bait most of the time but my brother uses the real small buzz bait, I think 1/4 oz in white He gets a lot of nice smallies that way.


I use bass minnows alot and do really well alot of times.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

Talk to -Mike-. He hooked me up with good put-in take out spots, baits to use, etc. Nothing like local knowledge of the water. I found most of the river easy to wade as well and imagine he, or other locals, could tell you how to avoid going swimming. There are also some good bank fishing areas. One of the waders I met was wearing a life jacket but said he only had to swim one area under a bridge that had a deep drop. I tried wading for about a mile and never got deeper than my chest though the flow may have changed in the last few weeks since I've been there.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Any fished the Hocking the last day or so?? we will be checking into our cabin on Monday and Im just curious how things are going?? any lures I might need to have?? Thanks


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I've never fished it but wanted too. My favorite smallie bait is a green pumpkinseed (or brown) tube bounced off the bottom. Bounce, bounce wait for it!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Is the Hocking up from all the rains?? the streams in Central Ohio took a big jump.


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

To put it politely- it is all assed up right now.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The river is unfishable right and will be that way till next weekend maybe longer


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

This site has pretty good info on levels/flow once you learn to read it. It helped me discover that the little Muskingum was (surprisingly) OK yesterday with all the rains. http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?03159500


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the info.


----------

